# Mauser's First day of Puppy Class



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Along with the Schutzhund training on Sundays, Mauser has a puppy obedience class on Saturday mornings.

This past weekend was the first day of class and, as I expected, our boy did us proud! We battled almost a foot of snow to get to class (crazy dog people







) so there were only 3 puppies in class - Mauser, a Boxer named Roxy and a Basset (can't remember the name). Mauser and the Boxer were quick friends but the Basset thought they were just too rowdy!









We were working on some very basic stuff - calling their name and getting their attention, Sit, Leave It and no pulling on leash.

Mauser excels at the attention thing - especially since I had my pocket full of bison hot dogs!!







He also excels at Sit (has to do that for his food). We worked the Leave it a little differently than the rest of the class (since we ALLOW him to mouth our hands) and we opted out of the no pulling on leash.

At one point we were supposed to wait for the puppy's focus to wander and then step back and call them to us. Just one problem - Mauser would not STOP focusing on me!









We also learned what they call the Chin game. The puppy will rest his muzzle in your hand. This is great for beginning anything to do with checking teeth, brushing teeth, working the dumbbell, etc.

The trainer asked to borrow Mauser to demonstrate and he went with her willingly and worked pretty well for her. After he came back to me he was placing his chin in my hand on command within a few minutes.









This little boy is SO smart!! Not that I'm biased or anything.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Thats wonderful Mauser is learning so quickly.







and keep up the good work Mauser!!!


----------



## duenorth (Apr 25, 2003)

Sounds like the class was a huge success!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wouln't expect anything differently 
with that cutie patutie


----------

